# fond et themes pour ipod touch



## cachou31 (6 Janvier 2010)

bonjour

Ma fille a recu un ipod touch a noel et bien entendu, elle a vu plein de fond d'écran sur internet et des themes pour son ipod mais on ne sait pas comment faire pour changer cela. 

 Il doit probablement  y avoir une application spéciale pour ca que l'on a pas dans le ipod donc, aider moi s.v.p  Jai besoin de savoir comment faire pour ajouter les themes (genre mario bros) et ses icones.

J'ai télécharger tous plein de fonds superbe mais je ne sais pas comment l'envoyer vers le ipod

merci de m'aider


----------



## bayliner28 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

1- Ça ne marche pas comme cela
2- Il faudra faire une disons... Modification à l'iPod qui s'appel le Jailbreak
3- Le Jailbreak pour les nouveaux iPod n'est malheureusement pas encore arriver
4- Il existe toute fois le tethered qui permet de le jalbreaker mais il faudra garder le iPod en vieille et JAMAIS LE FERMER sinon on perd le jailbreak
5- Il n'y a pu de garantie
6- Après l'avoir jailbreaker il faudra aller faire d'autre choses


Bref... Ça c'est vite vite dit...

Moi principalement je le jailbreak pas tout de suite...

Je vous est pas expliqué comment et tout
Mais le jailbreak sers pour avoir les jeux payant... gratuit
Et des fond d'écran avec des icônes différente..


Je ne vous dirai pas quoi faire tout de suite... 
Récrivez moi pour me dire si vous voulez savoir comment faire au complet et tout...
Si vous préférez... Écrivez moi ici et je vous donnerez mon courriel si vous aimez mieux ça



Merci 

Bonne Chance


----------



## twinworld (6 Janvier 2010)

on peut pas changer les thèmes sur un iPod Touch, à moins qu'il soit jailbreaké. Jailbreaker un iPod, ça consiste à déverrouiller certains accès bridés par Apple. C'est pas conseillé par Apple. Cette procédure se fait au moyen d'applications que l'on peut trouver un peu partout sur le net en faisant une petite recherche sur Google du genre "iPod Touch jailbreak". 

Pour ce qui est des fonds, je sais pas si vous voulez parler de l'image à l'ouverture de l'iPod. Si c'est le cas, il s'agit simplement d'images qui sont dans la galerie photos de votre iPod. Donc vous transférez vos images avec iPhoto par exemple, ou vous vous les envoyez par mail.


----------



## bayliner28 (6 Janvier 2010)

Twinworld...

Elle parlait bien des fond d'écran seulement possible avec le jailbreak à cause qu'elle parlait des icônes 

C'est légal le jailbreak mais pas conseillé par Apple

Alors si vous le jailbreaker et qu'il ne fonctionne pu... Venez pas chialer à Apple

Le jailbreak prend 5 minute à faire mais si tu veux y aller une minute plus vite... Tu es fouttue... 

Bref... Voulez vous toujours vos fond d'écrans?


----------



## twinworld (6 Janvier 2010)

bayliner28 a dit:


> C'est légal le jailbreak mais pas conseillé par Apple


oui, c'est ce que j'ai écrit aussi.


----------



## bayliner28 (6 Janvier 2010)

Ouais je le sais, j'ai juste oublié de spécifié "comme disait twinworld"


----------



## cachou31 (6 Janvier 2010)

ouin ok, comme il est tout neuf, je ne prendrai pas la chance de le briser, en tout cas pas tout de suite.

Ca fait deux semaines seulement qu'elle l'a donc, on va s'en passer ( pour l'instant)

Mais pour les jeux, j'en ai telecharger sur un site pirate ( tout un tas) et jes les ai rentrer dans itunes, dans application mais je n'ai pas encore essayer de les rentrer dans le ipod, je ne verrai pas pourquoi ca ne fonctionnerai pas

Je vous en redonnerai des nouvelles

merci quand meme pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------

ok, une autre question

   Si je rentre des images et des photos dans le ipod, pourront-elles servir de fonds ?

On aurai pas les icones mais au moins, ca changerai le look.  Si oui, comment on fait pour ajouter des images  qui sont dans l'ordi?

Il y a bien un icone image dans le ipod mais comment on fait pour les mettre la? 

Je sais que je pose beaucoup de question mais comme je l'ai dit plus tot, on a un ipod depuis 2 semaines seulement et tout en nouveau pour nous alors, j'ai tout un tas de choses a apprendre

Merci de m'aider


----------



## twinworld (6 Janvier 2010)

cachou31 a dit:


> Je sais que je pose beaucoup de question


ben surtout vous posez une question à laquelle j'ai déjà répondu. Voir le post #3. 

Si y a un truc que vous comprenez pas dans l'explication donnée, expliqué où vous bloquez pour qu'on puisse éventuellement détailler l'étape qui pose problème.


----------



## flynt (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Le Jailbreak, c'est sur que ce n'est pas autorisé mais on ne prend pas beaucoup de risque si on fait attention !! Mais sinon vous prenez rock ou cydia en passant par le jailbreak c'est comme sa que j'ai fais et j'ai des theme mario kart etc.
De plus votre garantie jout (si vous en avez pris une) car vous pouvez lz changer en cas de problème 
Pour vos applications que vous avez téléchargé sur pirate, itunes ne vous laissera pas les mettres !!
Si vous voulez plus d'explications vous me le dite !!!
bye


----------



## michaelmi (18 Septembre 2010)

sur le nouvel ipod, mais je suppose que c'est en fonction du logiciel, donc pour tous, on sait changer le fond d'écran sans jailbraquer... C'est dans réglages/fond d'écran. Voilà, juste pour le signaler


----------

